# Whats your opinion? Possibly my new gelding :)



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

MissKriss said:


> Two year old "dark buckskin" paint overo gelding. Whats your opinion on his color and overall apperance? Is he a buckskin or dark bay? Im not the best with colors or genetics. The little old man that owns him seems to not know as much either.. I sure love this guy though!
> 
> What do you think?


He is pretty! Belly looks a bit wormy, but that can be taken care of. He is two, so it's up to you whether to start him or not. I usually do LIGHT riding and wait till three, even four to really start riding. I'm not a color guru either, so I can't help you there. He's gorgeous though, and conformation is alright for a two year old. Nothing really jumps out at me. Is he registered at all?


----------



## MissKriss (Feb 22, 2012)

I couldnt find much that jumped out to me too other than his belly and he could use some muscle but that will all come with time, patience, and work. I forgot to mention he will be my project horse and then probably my personal horse for trails, pleasure, and obstacles. 
Hes just so **** cute, i woke up this morning thinking about him and really hope this all works out! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissKriss (Feb 22, 2012)

OH and the current owner says he never did all that but he can be registered if i wanted to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I really like his "substance" but I really can't give you more than that since I'm still new to this.

But is one of his hinds a club? (left)


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

I believe his color is bay dun. The dun factor is what is giving him his dorsal stripe as well as making his color a little brighter. Buckskin would mean that he has the cream gene, which would make him a lot lighter than he is. So he is Bay + Dun. Hope this helps!


----------



## horseandme (Jun 4, 2012)

dark buckskin.my sisters barrel horse is that same color.


----------



## MissKriss (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

Skys - i dont think so but ill check for sure when i go see him. 

Mel- Thanks!! The dorsal stripe is what threw me off. 

i love gis color
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah. Something does seem off about that back hoof. I thought maybe it was how he was standing, but it seems to be that way in every shot.

Can you take a better picture of the dorsal stripe?


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

****Grabbbby* if you need i place to keep HOLLER! but you wont be allowed back just the horse is welcome haha! he looks very good! KEEP up with light riding and good training and im positive that will be a nice looking fella


----------



## MissKriss (Feb 22, 2012)

lol thanks!! 

i talked to the owner and he said he does his own horses feet and Riley doesnt have a club foot. But of course i will only have to see for myself when i go meet him. Im not going to lie, im suuuuper excited!

Im already thinking of what i could name him (shame on me, i know, i know.)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

because of his dorsal, not sure if its true or not, but it looks pretty clean cut. i would say he is Brown Dunskin


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm going to say Sooty Buckskin with countershading! [I see no leg-barring that would indicate dun.]

The owner trims the feet himself? Be careful... he may not have a clue what he's doing and those feet could be a heap of trouble. I agree with the others that something looks off about that back foot, and if it were club the owner wouldn't necessarily admit it.

I hope it works out. Good luck!


----------



## MissKriss (Feb 22, 2012)

^^^^thats what i was thinking too. But i will definately check it all out when i get down there. Yes i will check into vets as well. Not familiar with the acampo area but ill look into it cause i really hope hes all healthy and sound. Id love to bring him home with me.. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

